# I've just put my golf shoes in the washing machine...



## North Mimms (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm not sure which is going to come off worst, the machine, the shoes or my nerves!


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm not sure as to what  is this thing called a washing machine of which you speak?

But do some of them not now come with a "trainers" setting? So surely a pair of (presumably dainty) ladies golf shoes will not cause too much bother? So still thy restless nerves ...

(In any case, you can always buy a new pair of shoes. Or washing machine  )


----------



## North Mimms (Jun 12, 2017)

backwoodsman said:



			I'm not sure as to what  is this thing called a washing machine of which you speak?

But do some of them not now come with a "trainers" setting? So surely a pair of (presumably dainty) ladies golf shoes will not cause too much bother? So still thy restless nerves ...

(In any case, you can always buy a new pair of shoes. Or washing machine  )
		
Click to expand...

Tis a magic box into which all matter of foul and evil items of clothing (or shoes) are placed, and lo and behold, they emerge clean and fragrant!
I've been told that one needs a pair of ovaries to operate this machine, but this is a dreadful lie


----------



## Sats (Jun 12, 2017)

Wash on a low temp 30Âº or less, most washing machines have a wool or silk setting. Use that and they should be fine.


----------



## North Mimms (Jun 12, 2017)

They are only a dainty size 6 and light as a feather.
Not sure if I would risk a heavy pair of size 13 shoes!


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 12, 2017)

Is it the same thing as something called "the dishwasher"? Or have l gone wrong somewhere.


----------



## Fish (Jun 12, 2017)

I tried this on the advice of my Pro with a pair of Callaway Superlites that have that grid finish which grime and dirt gets trapped in.  Put them in the washing machine twice and they came out exactly the same!

Won't buy a pair like that again!!

Smooth leather which you can clean properly for me, none of this extra lightweight spiders web design, just attracts dirt you can't clean very well, if at all.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm assuming they're spikeless?? Used to wash my running shoes and there was always some debate as to whether the cushioning would be compromised but can't say I noticed.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 12, 2017)

North Mimms said:



			They are only a dainty size 6 and light as a feather.
Not sure if I would risk a heavy pair of size 13 shoes!
		
Click to expand...

Our machine would not survive mine in there then !!


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 12, 2017)

North Mimms said:



			I'm not sure which is going to come off worst, the machine, the shoes or my nerves!
		
Click to expand...

hope they are not leather???


----------



## North Mimms (Jun 12, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			hope they are not leather???
		
Click to expand...

No, they're synthetic mesh Footjoy EmPower ones.

They got soaked last week trudging through wet rough looking for PPs' errant golf balls, and although I dried them out that night (hotel radiator!) and left them outside for the best part of a week, they stink of wet grass!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 12, 2017)

Stick them in the freezer. When their dry that is

Works wonders done it with my shoes and hats before

It kills the bacteria that make the smell

Levi suggest it for jeans to reduce fade of colour 

Honestly works do it often 

Carrier bag in freezer ...


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 12, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



			Stick them in the freezer. When their dry that is

Works wonders done it with my shoes and hats before

It kills the bacteria that make the smell

Levi suggest it for jeans to reduce fade of colour 

Honestly works do it often 

Carrier bag in freezer ...
		
Click to expand...

make sure you mark them, you don't want to come back from a night away and find your husband has eaten them:rofl::rofl:


----------



## North Mimms (Jun 12, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



			Stick them in the freezer. When their dry that is

Works wonders done it with my shoes and hats before

It kills the bacteria that make the smell

Levi suggest it for jeans to reduce fade of colour 

Honestly works do it often 

Carrier bag in freezer ...
		
Click to expand...

I'll try anything, they are toxic at the moment, even when dry!



patricks148 said:



			make sure you mark them, you don't want to come back from a night away and find your husband has eaten them:rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I'm not great at labelling things in the freezer, so yes, don't want him complaining that the frozen haddock was a bit chewy!


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 12, 2017)

I have always done this with my trainers (including leather ones) but have never tried it with golf shoes.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 12, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gY0DOnNK3Wg


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 12, 2017)

Not sure I'd risk a pair of my FJ Icons in the washing machine


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 12, 2017)

Having a teenage boy in the house I can vouch for both the freezer and washing machine method. I also think a bit of bicarbonate can do the trick but I may be wrong there. Netmums is the font of all knowledge on this one.

The main problem tends to be the plastic used in a lot of trainers etc now. Mesh shoes should wash okay.


----------



## mikseymono (Jun 12, 2017)

what ever you do...don't put them in the tumble dryer..............2 hrs later all the stud fittings had melted off.............leaving just one little flappy Nemo stud all by itself.....quite amusing really....


----------



## louise_a (Jun 12, 2017)

Oooh, let me know how they come out, I think I have the same and they are a devil to keep clean


----------



## Fish (Jun 12, 2017)

I've just told my wife about the freezer method, and I've just been warned to stay well away from it with my clothes and shoes&#128540;


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 12, 2017)

I prefer keeping them clean after every round. I can't believe the washing machine would do them much good


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 12, 2017)

Fish said:



			I've just told my wife about the freezer method, and I've just been warned to stay well away from it with my clothes and shoes&#63004;
		
Click to expand...


No mention of underpants there fish me man &#128077;


----------



## Fish (Jun 12, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			No mention of underpants there fish me man &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

I wear disposables &#128540;


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 12, 2017)

Fish said:



			I wear disposables &#63004;
		
Click to expand...

Tenna you don't. &#128513;


----------



## Fish (Jun 12, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			Tenna you don't. &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

I won't Pampa you with a response to that attempt at a joke &#128540;


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 12, 2017)

Fish said:



			I won't Pampa you with a response to that attempt at a joke &#63004;
		
Click to expand...

Snigger &#128514;


----------



## North Mimms (Jun 12, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I prefer keeping them clean after every round. I can't believe the washing machine would do them much good
		
Click to expand...

They weren't so much superficially dirty, more soaked in grassy watwr


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 12, 2017)

I was thinking about getting my tart to throw my hyperflex in the washer, no matter how much I try to clean them, they always look dirty.


----------



## North Mimms (Jun 12, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			I was thinking about getting my tart to throw my hyperflex in the washer, no matter how much I try to clean them, they always look dirty.
		
Click to expand...

If I were your "tart" , I'd tell you to do your own washing.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 13, 2017)

Fish said:



			I've just told my wife about the freezer method, and I've just been warned to stay well away from it with my clothes and shoes&#128540;
		
Click to expand...

She's come around to the idea.. better that than the porch stinking of golf shoe lol

Atm my slippers are in there as they are very offensive to the nose right now


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 13, 2017)

Wash my running shoes and golf shoes this way, never had an issue.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 13, 2017)

This is obviously a lady golfer problem. The lads DO NOT CLEAN GOLF SHOES.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 13, 2017)

Clean mine with baby wipes after every round and then put odoor eaters in to make sure they don't smell


----------



## North Mimms (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm not a keen cleaner of shoes, but these have to be dealt with as they smell of wet grass even when dry. 
They were all right until they got soaked last week. 

Going to stick my nose in the airing cupboard to see how they're doing...


----------



## Slab (Jun 13, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Clean mine with baby wipes after every round and then put odoor eaters in to make sure they don't smell
		
Click to expand...

Remember the days when you just called them wipes!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 13, 2017)

North Mimms said:



			If I were your "tart" , I'd tell you to do your own washing.
		
Click to expand...

If you were my tart, you'd do as you were told :ears:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 13, 2017)

I had a friend who stayed with a distant relative whilst playing in the British Boys.
After a very wet win in the third round his relative put his all leather golf shoes in the AGA to dry.
He lost his next round in new shoes and blisters

Baked leather shoes..........don't try this at home.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 13, 2017)

I tend to simply pack wet shoes with paper and add couple of those silicone bags inside, wipe the outsides with wipes and when starting to dry put a shoe tree in them.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 13, 2017)

The freezer method is defo the best and its science!

I just got my smelly slippers out after 2 days in there.. now no trace of smell

boom


----------



## North Mimms (Jun 14, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



			The freezer method is defo the best and its science!

I just got my smelly slippers out after 2 days in there.. now no trace of smell

boom
		
Click to expand...

They're going in the freezer as soon as they're absolutely bone  dry. 
Might need to remove bread from freezer to make room!


----------



## bobmac (Jun 14, 2017)

North Mimms said:



			They're going in the freezer as soon as they're absolutely bone  dry. 
Might need to remove bread from freezer to make room!
		
Click to expand...

If the bread is un-sliced, you could hollow them out and wear them as slippers till your shoes dry


----------



## Sats (Jun 14, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			I was thinking about getting my tart to throw my hyperflex in the washer, no matter how much I try to clean them, they always look dirty.
		
Click to expand...

I have hyperflexes as well, I don't use the washing machine, but instead give them the old toothbrush and washing up liquid treatment, works like a charm.


----------



## Slime (Jun 14, 2017)

I find a sprinkle of talc in the shoes stops them from smelling.
Been doing that for years.


----------



## North Mimms (Jul 28, 2017)

Just an update. 
Despite washing, airing and freezing, the shoes still had a whiff of wet grass. 
Top tip 
Fold up a piece of kitchen roll to fit into shoe. Sprinkle paper with a few drops of Zoflora disinfectant (available from most supermarkets and hardware stores) 
Leave to air. 

Shoes now smell very very faintly of Zoflora and no trace of wet grass. The smell is gone not just masked.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 28, 2017)

Did it get them clean though? I have got a 2nd pair (with open winnings) that I am only going to wear when its bone dry. MY other pair still look awful though.


----------



## North Mimms (Jul 28, 2017)

Louise - mine are the charcoal grey ones chosen because they don't show the dirt! 
I've also bought them in silver grey for the summer as they are so comfortable. 
The fj website suggests warm soapy water and gentle scrub with soft brush for surface dirt


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 28, 2017)

I wouldnt put golf shoes in a washing machine, as apart from possible damage to the probably plastic paddles within the drum there is a risk of the glue used to bond the sole to uppers being affected  by either the temperature of water or the detergent.
Personally I would try hand washing them with water and milton sterilising solution as this will kill all bacteria good and bad, and leave no after smell as most disinfectants etc do.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 28, 2017)

North Mimms said:



			Louise - mine are the charcoal grey ones chosen because they don't show the dirt! 
I've also bought them in silver grey for the summer as they are so comfortable. 
The fj website suggests warm soapy water and gentle scrub with soft brush for surface dirt
		
Click to expand...

I tried that but they look as bad as ever


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 28, 2017)

bobmac said:



			If the bread is un-sliced, you could hollow them out and wear them as slippers till your shoes dry
		
Click to expand...

Loafers


----------



## Slab (Jul 28, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			Loafers 

Click to expand...

Longest wait for a punchline ever


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 28, 2017)

Slab said:



			Longest wait for a punchline ever 

Click to expand...

I thought Homer would've replied DOH !


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 28, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			I thought Homer would've replied DOH ! 

Click to expand...

There you go then. Stand easy. I wouldn't put them in a washing machine but when my shoes get wet I pack them with newspaper or kitchen towel to soak the moisture along with a few sachets of silicone gel, put shoe horns in to retain the shape and then polish when thoroughly dry. I will apply dubbin every 4-5 wears too especially if they have got damp/wet. Smell fine and have lasted well


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 28, 2017)

Soak overnight in non bio liquid then when still wet power washer.
Its messy but it works.


----------



## Leftie (Jul 28, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			There you go then. Stand easy. I wouldn't put them in a washing machine but when my shoes get wet I pack them with newspaper or kitchen towel to soak the moisture along with a few sachets of silicone gel, put shoe horns in to retain the shape and then polish when thoroughly dry. I will apply dubbin every 4-5 wears too especially if they have got damp/wet. Smell fine and have lasted well
		
Click to expand...

I thought that you employed a wife to deal with your shoes.

Has she left you????


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 29, 2017)

Leftie said:



			I thought that you employed a wife to deal with your shoes.

Has she left you????
		
Click to expand...

No (and I'm still the luckiest man around) and of course by "I" I refer to her!


----------

